# Engine clean around Dunfermline?



## happy camper (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello,

I've seem to have a slow oil leak (seems to be coming form up high/possibly round the back somewhere) but need to get the engine cleaned to be able to pinpoint where it is coming from. I think the back of the engine needs to be cleaned as well. 

Has anyone got any recommendations for best way of getting it done without risking damage to electrics etc? Any recommendations of good place to get it done near Dunfermline (and cost) would also be much appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

happy camper said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've seem to have a slow oil leak (seems to be coming form up high/possibly round the back somewhere) but need to get the engine cleaned to be able to pinpoint where it is coming from. I think the back of the engine needs to be cleaned as well.
> 
> ...


Do you have a PW?

If so you could always cover the electrical connectors and carefully PW where needed?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Get some gunk from Halfords and a lot of old rags, and brush the gunk on and wipe it of with rags.
Don't use a pressure washer on oil, it will spread everywhere and leave a mess.
If you never done it before it will certainly cause you problems.

Or buy a couple of tins of brake cleaner and blast it off with that, absorb the rubbish dripping off.


----------



## 16 sport (Nov 17, 2016)

best stuff to de-grease with is brake and clutch cleaner spray on and wipe off it evaporates quick to


----------

